# Keeping curls :/



## Ithica (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi guys! 
I have a serious (ok, not life threatening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )  problem. I got my hair cut a week or so ago and I loved it. The stylist blow dryed my hair and then curled it for me and the curls stayed for about forever. Until of course i washed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ive managed to curl it to my liking with my GHD's but i find with about 10 mins the curls have dropped and look more wavey and not so great. Ive tried using the bed head after party serum that she used, ive also used a bedhead spray to help hold but nothing works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




should i be using rollers? or maybe curling tongs? / how do they really work? / will it damage my hair sleeping with them in? ...any idea where im going wrong? Im tired of straightening my hair alllll the time! sorry its so long!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 29, 2008)

My hair won't hold curls, either! I'd love to hear what other people say~


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 29, 2008)

I have the thinnest, most difficult hair.  The only thing that makes my curls last longer than the time it takes for me to get out of the front door is spraying my hair with flexible hold hairspray, rolling hot rollers, and letting them set for about 10 or 15 minutes depending on how curly I want my hair.  I also use the medium sized ones as they seem to have the prettiest curl power and they're easier to work with.  I roll them in the direction I want the curl to go-sideways, up toward the ceiling, curled under, etc.  I spray them again with hairspray and fix the curl if need be.  I also usually put this stuff that is anti-flat from sunsilk in the middle of blowdrying my hair.  It makes it shiny and does what it says. 

I'm interested as well to see what others say.


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok well a few questions - did you happen to notice what type o products the stylist was using when she was doing your hair? What products if any are you using now? What type of curling iron are you using and also how long is your hair.

So your technique right now I assume is to blow dry then curl correct? When I want my hair curly I actually cheat and right after I get out of the shower I use the Bed Head stuff and run it though my hair and scrunch it then put it up in one of those little mini hair dry towels. Then after a short while I take that out and start to blow dry with this defuser attachment that gets it curly somewhat once that's done I then take locks around my face and use a curling iron at the correct angle and spray Garniner (sp way wrong) curl spary hold it there for a few and then move on to the next one I work in sections. I also then apply hairspray.

If you can give me an example of what style your wanting to get I can give you a better idea on what to do. And don't mind me I'm new to the whole eye makeup thing but hair...is my passion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm about to go curl mine right now actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ithica* 

 
_Hi guys! 
I have a serious (ok, not life threatening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  problem. I got my hair cut a week or so ago and I loved it. The stylist blow dryed my hair and then curled it for me and the curls stayed for about forever. Until of course i washed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ive managed to curl it to my liking with my GHD's but i find with about 10 mins the curls have dropped and look more wavey and not so great. Ive tried using the bed head after party serum that she used, ive also used a bedhead spray to help hold but nothing works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




should i be using rollers? or maybe curling tongs? / how do they really work? / will it damage my hair sleeping with them in? ...any idea where im going wrong? Im tired of straightening my hair alllll the time! sorry its so long!_


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm the complete opposite I have the thickest hair it drives me nuts. Blow drying my hair ends up hurting my arms because I have to do it in sections and on top of that either I straighten it aferwards or scrunch it and blow dry the curls then define them. But it takes me forever!

I've never used hot rollers  I figured it would take too long to put them in.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_I have the thinnest, most difficult hair.  The only thing that makes my curls last longer than the time it takes for me to get out of the front door is spraying my hair with flexible hold hairspray, rolling hot rollers, and letting them set for about 10 or 15 minutes depending on how curly I want my hair.  I also use the medium sized ones as they seem to have the prettiest curl power and they're easier to work with.  I roll them in the direction I want the curl to go-sideways, up toward the ceiling, curled under, etc.  I spray them again with hairspray and fix the curl if need be.  I also usually put this stuff that is anti-flat from sunsilk in the middle of blowdrying my hair.  It makes it shiny and does what it says. 

I'm interested as well to see what others say._


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 29, 2008)

It only takes me like 10 minutes or less to put them in, but that's because I don't have that much hair.  It's easy if you section and clip your hair off too.  I would try them, they're so easy when you get the hang of it!


----------



## KellyBean (Apr 29, 2008)

What I did for homecoming was this:

I took a light-hold curl defining mousse all over my hair.

Next, I used a Hot Tools spring curling iron, set on about 7. I then spiraled (is that the right word?) it up to my scalp and bobby pinned, so like a hot pin curl.

Then, I took my time to do makeup and get dressed. The hair cooled after about 10 minutes (while I left it in the pins). Then I sprayed it all over with a long-hold hairspray and took out the pins. Then, one fnal all-over spray.

Seriously, though, my hint is the Hot Tools curling iron. It's amazing! My hair is seriously flat as a board and it never, ever used to hold a curl. This seemed to work really well though!

HTH!


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 30, 2008)

when i curl my hair with a curling iron, i *dont *take it out and let it sit straight right when i let my hair go from the clamper on the curling iron. i leave it in the shape it comes out (all twisted into a circle) and clip it like that onto my head until i am finished curling and clipping all my hair. when your done curing and clipping your hair to your head it looks like pieces of your hair are all twisted in circles and clipped. so i wait until my hair cools  down so it holds the curl in better and spray my head with hairspray. 

* AND THEN* i take out the clips and let my hair down and my curls stay in longer.

_i think the mistake most people do is run their fingers through their hair while their hair is still warm from the curling iron. your pretty much using your fingers as a straightener by doing this._

thats why i think its best to hold your curl in that circular shape by clipping it and waiting for it to cool

HOPE THIS HELPS! it might be a little confusing the way i explained it haha. but yea this method works for me so you should give it a try the next time you curl your hair


----------



## Ithica (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you sooo much everyone! I really wanted to rock this look!

My hair is mid way down my back and is thick, its also rather frizzy so I have been using the exact same serum (bed head after party) that the hair stylist used when she did mine at the salon. I may have to invest in some hot rollers i think. Any good ideas on what sort or do they genrelly do the same thing?


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 30, 2008)

I think mine are cheapy conairs or something from walmart.  I've had them for years.  I'm sure there's better ones out there, but they do the trick.  

Anyone have recs on hot roller brands?


----------



## luvsic (May 14, 2008)

I really appreciate this thread, because I have the same problem.

I have extremely thick hair as well which never stays put no matter what I do to it! I've been curling my hair with a straightening iron, but that doesn't seem to work to well for me anymore because the frizz is unbearable. I will probably invest in some products to spray or work into my hair before I use the heated product on it, but I don't know which ones are good for keeping shine OR the curls for that matter.

Does anyone recommend a good curling iron to invest in? I want to be able to make curls AND waves. I've heard the enzo milano lip-less curler with the heat protecting glove is amazing for making waves, but I'm not so sure about pretty thick shiney curls.

Help, please! I appreciate it!


----------



## ri0tdorque (May 14, 2008)

I use the same serum but I also use FrizzEase for heat I guess???? Whatever it is honestly it really does wonders for helping with the frizz and I too have some rather thick hair right now it's right below my shoulders but about to get cut due to frizz and dead ends (bleaching hair to white and dying it all colors does not help much)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ithica* 

 
_Thank you sooo much everyone! I really wanted to rock this look!

My hair is mid way down my back and is thick, its also rather frizzy so I have been using the exact same serum (bed head after party) that the hair stylist used when she did mine at the salon. I may have to invest in some hot rollers i think. Any good ideas on what sort or do they genrelly do the same thing?_


----------



## ri0tdorque (May 14, 2008)

I've found that it depends on how long and how thick you want the curls. I have a Revlon curler that I use and a friend just gave me a smaller one that I have found does quite well for the shorter hairs around my face.

I do love Bed Head products that and actually Fruitrice (sp way wrong sorry) I have almost all of their stuff whether it be to help with curl or help with shine or get it straight my 'hair product' cabinet is rather scary heh I should post that as a "traincase" picture 3 shelves of hair product and most of the time I end up throwing it up in a ponytail after an hour.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_I really appreciate this thread, because I have the same problem.

I have extremely thick hair as well which never stays put no matter what I do to it! I've been curling my hair with a straightening iron, but that doesn't seem to work to well for me anymore because the frizz is unbearable. I will probably invest in some products to spray or work into my hair before I use the heated product on it, but I don't know which ones are good for keeping shine OR the curls for that matter.

Does anyone recommend a good curling iron to invest in? I want to be able to make curls AND waves. I've heard the enzo milano lip-less curler with the heat protecting glove is amazing for making waves, but I'm not so sure about pretty thick shiney curls.

Help, please! I appreciate it!_


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 14, 2008)

If you can't seem to achieve the look your stylist created give her a call and see if you can make an appointment to come in and have her "teach" you how to style it like that... She shouldn't charge you much if anything and she would more than likely love to do that for you... her objective is to help you look Great.

I use hot rollers... they don't take as long to curl all over and you can apply your products ( I use Garnie fructtice styling putty and root lifter, and then the treseame curl and heat products) then you let them cool all the way b/4 taking them out.... I also use the curlers you curl your hair with and leave in over night. I'm obsessed with Peyton from one tree hill and that gives you her kindda curls =) .


----------



## elegant-one (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_I really appreciate this thread, because I have the same problem.

I have extremely thick hair as well which never stays put no matter what I do to it! I've been curling my hair with a straightening iron, but that doesn't seem to work to well for me anymore because the frizz is unbearable. I will probably invest in some products to spray or work into my hair before I use the heated product on it, but I don't know which ones are good for keeping shine OR the curls for that matter.

Does anyone recommend a good curling iron to invest in? I want to be able to make curls AND waves. I've heard the enzo milano lip-less curler with the heat protecting glove is amazing for making waves, but I'm not so sure about pretty thick shiney curls.

Help, please! I appreciate it!_

 
I have very thick semi curly hair. I switched all my older curling irons to the new ionic ones ( i got the gold ones). They make the hair waaay smoother & hardly any frizz. I also got a hooded dryer with the same new tecnology - it does work to tame the hair shaft.

Like the poster above, I also leave my curls stay in their curled form until cool/done curling/straightening my whole head.

I use a Alterna Nutritive Gel for hold (not sticky or heavy) & Straightening Balm which is some of the best for the hair & to keep the hair shiny & smooth. Alterna hair products are amazing & well worth the price.


----------



## user79 (May 15, 2008)

I normally don't like TiGi products, but the *TiGi Curls Rock Amplifier *cream really holds curls, as well as the *TiGi Curls Rock Curl Booster* spray. I'd try that, they make a few other products under the Curls Rock line. Just use it sparingly, and apply to wet hair, otherwise if you use too much it will make your hair crunchy.


----------



## rachybloom (Jun 6, 2008)

Dunno if you still need help with this, but my hair is straight, thick, and fine. When I want curls/waves, I use Redken Hardwear Gel. It's a non-cruncy, long wearing gel. When my hair is damp, I rub a quarter size amount through my hair, concentrating on the middle of the hair shaft all the way down to the ends. Then, with whatever is left over I use it on my roots for extra volume. Then I use Redken Head Glide (a shine serum sort of) to protect my hair from the blow dryer/curling iron. When my hair is dry, I just wrap 1-inch sections around a 1/2 inch or 1 1/4 inch curling iron. I don't touch the curls AT ALL until my hair is completely dry. Then I spray it with a Graham Webb hairspray, finger tousel and VOILA! Kind of a lot of work.. but this is the end result:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...bloom/bw-1.png


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 8, 2008)

make sure you let your curls COOL so the shape SETS.
when it comes out of the iron, shape it with your fingers and spray and let it cool before touching it anymore.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 9, 2008)

blaah u can have my natural curls i u want them lol!

I agree with TiGi products tho. I also like a volume/root lifter on the roots with a curl product from that point down to the ends. I find whenever I do that I get the bounciest curls without that ''crunchy curled'' look.


----------

